# water leak !!!!



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

hi i just did my intake gasket again and hoked everything back up and now i have a leak from under the intake. cant find it and everything is hooked up nice and tight and all the hose clamps are tight and not sure were the leak is. seems to be above the alternator. any ideas??????:balls:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

under pressure the water will spray ..

so fill it up and get it to op temp and look again for the leak..


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i did right after i started it and thats when i noticed the leak. then i checked everything and ran it again and still couldnt find it


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

dude , its your truck and we are not there ..

so if first you do not succeed ...

use a flash light and a mirror...


----------



## dukhunter322 (Aug 2, 2009)

I am right in the middle of the same thing. Mine is leaking from underneath in the back. I am hoping my gasket got pinched.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well i found out i had a bad hose but sounds like u have a bad heater hose or u have the same problem as i did.


----------



## dukhunter322 (Aug 2, 2009)

You talking about the hose that goes into the bottom of the throttle body mount?


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

mine was the short hose that looped around to the timing case from the bottom of the intake.


----------



## dukhunter322 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks. It is the "U" shaped hose. I think mine is ok but I will chaek.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ya thats were mine was. check the smaller hose under it to


----------



## dukhunter322 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, went home and redone the intake. STILL leaking from the rear. I said to hell with it and went inside to watch Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

they have an coolant pump that you ramp up the pressure with ..this can show the leak..


----------



## dukhunter322 (Aug 2, 2009)

It fits on the radiator cap does'nt it?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

yes..

in a pinch you can try some compressed air but be very careful not to over pressurise the system or you are screwed..


----------



## dukhunter322 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

you may have a blown head gasket water doesnt run at the back of the intake so its a hose or head gasket


----------



## dukhunter322 (Aug 2, 2009)

nissan4x4.27 said:


> you may have a blown head gasket water doesnt run at the back of the intake so its a hose or head gasket


I do no think it is a headgasket. Was not leaking before. I will look at if Sat durring the day when there is more light.


----------

